# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Dónde vas sin morro, cañete?

## NoRegistrado

Al hilo del artículo publicado ayer en El País, en donde el ex-ministro, ahora Comisario europeo de Acción por el Clima y Energía, Cañete; culpa a los biocarburantes de la corrección a España en renovables.
http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...31_644636.html

 Pero se olvida el señor Cañete, que él fue uno de los principales culpables de que esto haya ocurrido.
 Pero parece que no va con él. 

Y mira por donde, los que denunciaron éstos hechos entonces, ya que la ciudadanía en general y los partidos políticos pasaron de todo, le han sacado los colores dejándole en evidencia.




> DÓNDE VAS SIN MORRO, CAÑETE
> 
> Don Miguel Arias Cañete, que desde la Comisión Europea responsabiliza a los agrocombustibles de las bajas cifras de energías renovables en España, era Ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente del Gobierno que, el 22 de febrero de 2013, con el Real Decreto-ley 4/2013 suspendió de forma indefinida la normativa que regulaba el cumplimiento de los criterios de sostenibilidad de los biocarburantes. Aunque demostrar que se cumplían dichos criterios era obligatorio según la directiva europea de energías renovables, el gobierno del señor Cañete decidió que España no tenía que hacerlo. ¡España es así! ¿Será por aquello de que nuestro aire es mejor (http://www.europapress.es//noticia-...te-aire-espan) que el del resto de Europa?
> 
> Desde entonces, la Comisión considera que en España apenas existe consumo de energías renovables en forma de biocarburantes. ¡Y no les falta razón!
> 
> En Ecologistas en Acción no nos hemos cansado de denunciar este hecho:
> 
>  Pedimos explicaciones del asunto en una reunión de las organizaciones ecologistas estatales con el Secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente (Cañete nos dio plantón), el 29 de abril de 2015. Nunca hubo una respuesta.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/Ecologistas...53437507349215

Cañete no defrauda.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (24-nov-2015)

----------

